# Sunday Turkey And First Time to Try the AMNPS



## bdskelly (Jul 13, 2013)

My AMNPS came in this week. And I'm excited to take it out for a spin tomorrow. The tray came preloaded with pellets and Todd threw in a bag of Oak pellets with the deal. I also ordered a few pounds of the "Pit Master Choice".

I gave some thought which meat I'd smoke first with the AMNPS. In the end I thought turkey would make a good poolside meal for the 103 degree temps we are expecting tomorrow.   14.5 pounds.

Brian













P1010007.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Jul 13, 2013)

All sick around here this weekend but I have been thinking turkey for a few weeks now. I really believe its my favorite smoke. It so versatile, and there is not too much of it, so you run out while still wanting more. Whomever sold use that turkey on Thanksgiving only idea was totally wrong in my book.

So what time will it be done, and do ya want me to bring ice AND beer?

PS do yourself a favor, run out and get a cheap butane torch to light it with!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 13, 2013)

Foam

I've got plenty of ice and beer so just bring your swim trunks.   I should expect you could be over around 2pm tomorrow for 3pm turkey.

Note Torch sitting on my old 6 Burner.  BearCarver warned me about needing heavy artillery for the light.  Just can't find my welders helmet! LOL













P1010001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats on the new toy... you'll love it. Post that Turkey cook... I'm waiting . . .


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL. Oldschool. Youve seen me post a turkey smoke  a time or two. But if ya want it posted I'll be more than happy to do it.  
Might be fun watching me fire up the new gizmo. B


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 13, 2013)

We all love q - view.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 13, 2013)

Since its summertime, I'm going to stuff this bird with citrus and apple. That should make for a nice refreshing taste on a hot Sunday. 













P1010002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 13, 2013)

Carefully separate the skin from the breast and insert butter and the rub. 













P1010003.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 13, 2013)

Insert plenty of butter and rub to insure your gobbler won't dry out. 













P1010006.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 13, 2013)

Fill the birds cavity with more rub and then the fruit.  Lightly coat the outside of the bird with extra virgin olive oil and powder liberally with your rub.  This turkey will sit in the refrigerator overnight.  In the morning i'll inject it just before i put it on the grate. 













P1010008.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 13, 2013






Lets hope I can keep that AMNPS burning tomorrow!

B


----------



## disco (Jul 13, 2013)

This is looking great! Please, more Qview.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 13, 2013)

Your stuffing a smoked turkey?


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

At 7am I inject the Turkey. We let sit just a bit as I prep the smoker.  On to the patio! B













P1010001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking good so far!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay. I'm going to start my new AMNPS for the first time. Exciting right? Ive got great suggestions from my friends here.  In addition, Todd included good instructions that are easy to understand a straightforward.

Step one "The fun part".  

Take out the torch and insert a LOW flame into the hole.













P1010002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013






Step two. Make sure that you have the end of the opening completely lit. 













P1010003.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013






Step Three.  Blow on the end of the AMNPS to make the embers glow and then allow to burn outside the smoker for ten minutes. 













P1010004.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013






Step Four. After ten minutes of burning I blow on the AMNPS again.  The entire end is glowing.  I'm assuming that it is well lit and I place it on the lower cross bar support on my MES 40.

I already like the thin blue smoke this gizmo is producing. Producing that quality of smoke wasn't always easy to achieve with the MES burner. BUT... this baby has hours to go yet. So we will see.













P1010006.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

The Turkey is now on the grate. I'm using my Maverick 732 to monitor internal Breast Temp and the Temp of the smoker.  I'm using the MES probe in the thigh just as a second check. The smoker is set for 250 degrees. I'll take the bird off when the breast temp hits 165 degrees. B













P1010005.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 14, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Okay. I'm going to start my new AMNPS for the first time. Exciting right? Ive got great suggestions from my friends here.  In addition, Todd included good instructions that are easy to understand a straightforward.
> 
> Step one "The fun part".
> 
> ...


That's it! Your good to go. I remove the chip burner and pull the chip loader out about a inch or so. Top vent wide open.

Your going to love the AMNPS

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

2 hours in and I'm getting a constant stream of Thin Blue Smoke with no fuss. Heck by now if I were using the MES tray I would have loaded the hopper a time or two.  I'm starting to warm up to this new toy. B













P1010001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 14, 2013)

Everything is looking Good Brian!!!
That new toy is going to be your best friend!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks great! That turkey will be fantastic!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Well shoot Fellas...

Guess I spoke too soon.  At about 2 and a half hours I went out to marvel at the gizmo and the smoker went from Thin Blue Smoke to "Someone Call 911!!!!".  Looks like for whatever reason the fire jumped the fence and started burning both the first and second sections at the same time. Wondering if I over filled the thing.

Anywho. The smoker was contained and I gave the turkey a good wash down of Apple juice mop water just in case some build up may have occurred on the bird.  

Move right along... Breast Temp is now at 142 and slowly climbing. B 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















P1010001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 14, 2013)

Brian, from the looks of the last row it isn't overfilled, it might have got too much air and flamed up, they will do that. Sometimes it's a delicate balance between not enough air and too much!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Brother Dave. I DID pull that hopper out about an inch. So maybe it is getting a bit too much air.  Oh well. No harm done.  We are still rocking along. ...Just a little detour on the barbecue highway ... Back on track now.

 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















P1010001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking good Brian!!!!

As for your row jumping:

After looking closer at one of your first pics of lighting your AMNPS, I would say right about where it jumped rows you had both sides of the first row completely full to the brim. I like to keep mine at least 1/4" down from the top, and I haven't had any row jumping since I used to use my AMNS for hot smokes. (two years ago)

I also have the same smoker you have, and have never pulled the drawer out any, or the dumper. It just has to be lit properly. The newest one might need it, but not yours.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Afternoon John.  I went back and peeked at that Q-View and I believe you are right.  The first row is all the way to the top. Bet that was the problem. And yeah... You and I talked about the value of pulling the tray and hopper last week. But did I listen? NO! Now look what happened. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  B


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Afternoon John.  I went back and peeked at that Q-View and I believe you are right.  The first row is all the way to the top. Bet that was the problem. And yeah... You and I talked about the value of pulling the tray and hopper last week. But did I listen? NO! Now look what happened. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, When Todd was experimenting with these Amazings, he made all kinds. I have a few of the experiments. If I remember correctly, he tried wider rows (got too hot), narrower rows (went out), double walls (pellets would burn through & dust would go out), and a bunch of others.The AMNPS we use is the best of all the experiments, but if you fill it right to the top, you're getting to the close double wall part, and it can burn through there.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jul 14, 2013)

Runs around the patio corner in his swim suit and shouts, "CANNONBALL!" Looks around perplexed, "Floaties, I need my floaties!!"


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

You're late! LOL


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

All in all I'd have to say that the first experience with the AMNPS was good.  A bit of a learning experience.  But I'll continue to use it. Most importantly i'll be sure to heed the good advice I receive from my friends on this site. It always helps when you listen to those that have gone before you.  

As for the bird. It turned out very well. I pulled it off the grate when the internal breast temperature hit 165.  I like to let my bird loaf for about 30 minutes before I carve. Pulling the probe exhibited a gush of juice. So I know its moist. 

Y'all have a great week!

Brian













P1010001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


















P1010002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


















P1010003.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 14, 2013)

That's one mighty fine looking bird!!!!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Dave.  I always appreciate the kind words.  

One moist bird.  And the citrus fruit in the cavity not only  helped to keep it moist but gave it great summertime flavor.

Brian

 













P1010005.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


















P1010003.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome color on that boid !!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jul 14, 2013)

Brian

MY T FINE looking bird

I often light both ends of my AMNPS I also have a MES40.You get more smoke. I have never had it over smoke anything.

Happy smoken

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice looking bird, don't throw away that carcass....... SMOKED TURKEY GUMBO!!!!!

So why is this blue water in the pool around me? Where'd it come from?


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Foam, You'll have to send me your recipe for that gumbo.  This Texas boy has made a roux or two... LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  B


----------



## themule69 (Jul 14, 2013)

GUMBO! I want some.Oh it's to hot. Maybe in a couple of months

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmmm..... I guess you want q-view or just the recipe?

We always have smoked turkey & smoked ham for Thanksgiving, so we have a ham and turkey gumbo for Christmas Eve for the bonfires

Although I don't cook as much quanity as I used to.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Well... given a choice Foam, I'd pick Q-View Gumbo!  LOL B


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking Good!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice carving job!!! Even with that cocktail close by!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 14, 2013)

Dave... Err its just a little 12 year old "ice tea".


----------



## foamheart (Jul 14, 2013)

Ewwwwwww........ 12 years old, couldn't ya get any fresh tea?


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 15, 2013)

BD it sure looks good, glad to hear the good remarks on the Amazn-Pellet-Smoker. I got one for Fathers day and I havent used it yet. But its my fault as I need to buy a torch and I have been to Lowes a dozen times since I got it and keep forgetting. But I will be going tomorrow and it is on my list......lol..... I will have to give it a shot when I do a meatloaf this weekend.

Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> BD it sure looks good, glad to hear the good remarks on the Amazn-Pellet-Smoker. I got one for Fathers day and I havent used it yet. But its my fault as I need to buy a torch and I have been to Lowes a dozen times since I got it and keep forgetting. But I will be going tomorrow and it is on my list......lol..... I will have to give it a shot when I do a meatloaf this weekend.
> 
> Craig


May I recommend a "Fat Boy" propane tank. It's shorter & fatter than a regular burnz-amatic (sp), and it doesn't fall over all the time, when you set it somewhere.

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 15, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> May I recommend a "Fat Boy" propane tank. It's shorter & fatter than a regular burnz-amatic (sp), and it doesn't fall over all the time, when you set it somewhere.
> 
> Bear


Bear where would I find one of those types.SS


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 15, 2013)

John... Love ya man. But the only "Fat Boy" getting around my smoker is *me*!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually they had those at H Depot  I thought about it. When this one runs out of gas I'll get one. 

Happy Monday 

B


----------



## jaybone (Jul 15, 2013)

BD, great looking job on the turkey!
Thanks for the great Q-View too!
How long would you say it took on the smoker?


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 16, 2013)

Howdy JB

With the smoker tempt at 250 it took about 20 - 30 minutes per pound for the breast temp to hit 165.

B


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> Bear where would I find one of those types.SS


I got mine at a place named "Dries", but our HD has them.

Bear


BDSkelly said:


> John... Love ya man. But the only "Fat Boy" getting around my smoker is *me*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL !!!

Get an extra tank too. The tower climbers that work for my Son borrowed mine, and put it back in my garage empty, WITHOUT TELLING ME it was empty!!  Luckily when I needed it for the next smoke, I had a backup tank!  GRRRRR---Dang Kids!!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Get an extra tank too. The tower climbers that work for my Son borrowed mine, and put it back in my garage empty, WITHOUT TELLING ME it was empty!!  Luckily when I needed it for the next smoke, I had a backup tank!  GRRRRR---Dang Kids!!!
> 
> Bear


 Is that like bringing the car home empty?


----------



## dougmays (Jul 16, 2013)

man that looks good! did the citrus flavors come through? i've stuffed a turkey once before with onions and apples and felt like it didnt do anything for me?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Is that like bringing the car home empty?


Yup!!!

My kid wouldn't do that to me, but I didn't raise his employees. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Bear, got the torch today and when the tank that came with it goes empty I will get one of those you mentioned. SS


----------



## redneck1676 (Jul 17, 2013)

How did the skin turn out? Was it rubbery or did it crisp up? That's my favorite part. I did some legs last weekend and the skin was rubbery.  
Thanks Jason


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 17, 2013)

Howdy Redneck

Yeah. Just hate that rubbery skin. Ick...  Crank up your smoker temp for the last hour. Bet that will help. B


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 17, 2013)

Doug

IMHO the citrus really does help with moisture and flavor. You will note that I used lots of limes and lemons which are a little higher in the flavor of citrus acid than your garden variety orange. Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 17, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome color on that boid !!!
> 
> Bear


John

Gotta tell you.  Never got that kind of color using the standard chip tray.  Thanks for the suggestion to buy the AMNPS.  And I truly apreciate the guidance on the the first flame.  I really like it and think it's going to help me go "next level". 

Highest possible regards.

B


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Craig.

I think you're going to like it.  Also I'd like to to see that meatloaf recipe if you're wanting to PM it!  LOL


----------



## dougmays (Jul 18, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Doug
> 
> IMHO the citrus really does help with moisture and flavor. You will note that I used lots of limes and lemons which are a little higher in the flavor of citrus acid than your garden variety orange. Brian


thanks! i'm going to try those next time!


----------



## webowabo (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry Brian.. I guess I totally missed this thread. Ive been ridiculously busy this past week. Big bird.. as always... looks great.  Amd great qview with step by step ... Only now saw it on the featured.. congrats on that btw. And im now wanting to do some gobbles for some good quick meals for next week. Will follow your lead on this one.. thanks ;)
Moke


----------



## kryinggame (Jul 19, 2013)

After seeing this thread, I may try to find a turkey breast to smoke.  I've done them in my WSM not never in my MES.  HmmmmmmIs there nothing that the MES can't do?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2013)

It won't do the dishes, laundry, wash the car or paint the garage!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> It won't do the dishes, laundry, wash the car or paint the garage!


It won't???

Maybe you got one of the bad ones!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## kryinggame (Jul 19, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> It won't do the dishes, laundry, wash the car or paint the garage!


You must have bought yours from Amazon.  Cause my MES does all of that.  lol


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2013)

Well thats it! I have had it! Whats that customer service number?


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 19, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Sorry Brian.. I guess I totally missed this thread. Ive been ridiculously busy this past week. Big bird.. as always... looks great. Amd great qview with step by step ... Only now saw it on the featured.. congrats on that btw. And im now wanting to do some gobbles for some good quick meals for next week. Will follow your lead on this one.. thanks ;)
> Moke


Hey Mike! You're working too hard man. Gotta take time to stop and smell the smoke. Thanks for the kind words. Good luck with your birds.  Keep us posted.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 19, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> After seeing this thread, I may try to find a turkey breast to smoke. I've done them in my WSM not never in my MES. Hmmmmmm Is there nothing that the MES can't do?


Hey Krying.  I love turkey breast but around here you can almost buy a whole turkey for the same price as a breast. 

BTW... The MES won't keep your beer cold.  ....Even though it looks like it will. 

Brian


----------



## kryinggame (Jul 19, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Hey Krying.  I love turkey breast but around here you can almost buy a whole turkey for the same price as a breast.
> 
> BTW... The MES won't keep your beer cold.  ....Even though it looks like it will.
> 
> Brian


Well, I couldn't find any Turkey's or Breast.  Friday nights are reserved for Harley's, Whiskey and beer. 

I picked up a nice brisket to smoke instead.

Outside of Thanksgiving, finding Turkey's in Charlotte is really difficult.

Right now, I'm trying to decide if I wanna do my brisket in my MES or my WSM.  Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Hey Krying.  I love turkey breast but around here you can almost buy a whole turkey for the same price as a breast.
> 
> *BTW... The MES won't keep your beer cold.  ....Even though it looks like it will. *
> 
> Brian


You must have the same model Foamy has!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 20, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Hey Craig.
> 
> I think you're going to like it.  Also I'd like to to see that meatloaf recipe if you're wanting to PM it!  LOL


Hey BD not a problem on the recipe, I will get it to ya either tonight or tomorrow and when you used the pellet tray did you remove your chip tray from the smoker. I thought I was going to as dont see no reason in keeping it in.

Craig


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 20, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Hey Craig.
> 
> I think you're going to like it.  Also I'd like to to see that meatloaf recipe if you're wanting to PM it!  LOL


Hey BD not a problem on the recipe, I will get it to ya either tonight or tomorrow and when you used the pellet tray did you remove your chip tray from the smoker. I thought I was going to as dont see no reason in keeping it in.

Craig


----------



## webowabo (Jul 20, 2013)

kryinggame said:


> BDSkelly said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Krying.  I love turkey breast but around here you can almost buy a whole turkey for the same price as a breast.
> ...


Im with you kryinggame.. I went to about  6 stores yesterday and didnt see anything but ground turkey. Thought it was wierd but again.. I never buy turkeys whole or breast unless around the "holidays".. hmmm
Next time ; l I just did some jerky and some sausage instead.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> Hey BD not a problem on the recipe, I will get it to ya either tonight or tomorrow and when you used the pellet tray did you remove your chip tray from the smoker. I thought I was going to as dont see no reason in keeping it in.
> 
> Craig


I don't like to step on Brian's thread, but I've been using my amazings exclusively for nearly 4 years, and my complete chip burner assembly is still in place. I figure my MES was designed with it in, and I believe it does things like blocking some of the direct heat from the element to the door.

Bear


----------



## timsnewatsmokin (Jul 21, 2013)

Man that is a great looking turkey..I have a question, every time I inject my turkey before smoking I get mushy parts do you have any suggestions?


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Tim.

What do you inject with? Could be a couple of things. I'd sugest that you may be using too much of the type injection you prefer. Without much more detail you could also be over cooking the bird. Be sure to pull it at 165 breast temp. Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't like to step on Brian's thread, but I've been using my amazings exclusively for nearly 4 years, and my complete chip burner assembly is still in place. I figure my MES was designed with it in, and I believe it does things like blocking some of the direct heat from the element to the door.
> 
> Bear


Bear ol' buddy. Youre never stepping on my threads. You're contributing!  

Mike first thanks for the meatloaf recipe on the PM. It's going on today!

*About your question on pulling the tray when using the AMNPS*.

I had been considering buying a AMNPS for some time now. ( Always looking for the easy way out)  I knew bear had been one of the folks that was envolved testing prototypes for A Maze N.  I contacted bear by PM and had a few discussions how they work and which style I needed.  He was very helpful.   On thing he told me was not to pull the tray or open the chip loader.  I didn't listen  to him in that aspect and opened my chip loader about an inch.  You will note at the beginning of this thread that I had and issue with my smoker in that it jumped the fence.

Long story short, yesterday I smoked some wings this time using Bears advice to a T.  I got a perfect burn on the AMNPS and the wings turned out unbelievably good.

The color achieved on poultry using the AMNPS is perfect.  Take a look the link is below.  B

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145442/wings-pronounced-wangs-in-texas#post_1023542


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will leave my tray in as I didnt think about helping to keep direct heat from the element off of things.

SS


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will leave my tray in as I didnt think about helping to keep direct heat from the element off of things.

SS


----------



## timsnewatsmokin (Jul 21, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Hi Tim...
> 
> What do you inject with? Could be a couple of things. I'd sugest that you may be using too much of the type injection you prefer. Without much more detail you could also be over cooking the bird. Be sure to pull it at 165 breast temp. Brian


I just use that creole butter from WM, and yeah Im prob over injecting it..Thanks I sure hope mine turns out how your looks..awesome!!!


----------



## gitnby (Jul 22, 2013)

What's the best remedy for the "rubbery" skin?

Pop it in the oven for a while?

If so, what temp, how long, etc.?


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi GIT

I'm not sure what smoker you are using. If you can get it up to 300 or 325 in the last hour / hour and a half your skin should crisp up.  I use an MES but its a 1200 watt unit. While the controller will only go up to 275 the smoker temperature will actually hit about 315.

If you're using an electric smoker that won't get that high then put the bird in the oven for the last hour. No shame in doing that brother!

Brian


----------



## gitnby (Jul 22, 2013)

MES 30, 800 watt.

 at what IT should I take it out and put it in the oven?


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 22, 2013)

Pull it off the gate when the breast temp is at 160. Put it in the oven at 350 until the breast temp hits165.  The remaining  5 degrees should give you one hour or so of cooking in the oven.  If it takes longer  and the skin appears that it it browning too much then baste the bird and cover with a foil tent until you hit the 165 breast temp.  Pull the bird out of the oven and let it rest for 30 minutes before carving.

 B


----------



## gitnby (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks,Man!

What's your favorite method for smoking a turkey.  Brine first? Any favorite recipes?


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jul 23, 2013)

You will love your AMNPS. It works like a charm. Turkey is a great bird to cook too. One of my favorites....Any finished cooking pics?...Hope it turned out well..


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 23, 2013)

Howdy RTBBQ2. 

The finished bird is on page 2 of this thread.  Enjoy!  Brian


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bird looks awesome BDSkelly. The others are spot on. I only fill mine about half way otherwise you have to call the fire dept....Live and learn, I always say...


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you RT


----------

